
SimpleWebRTC.js - julien
http://blog.andyet.com/2013/feb/22/introducing-simplewebrtcjs-and-conversatio/
======
silverlight
I'm confused as to why they didn't release a signaling server as well. Most
servers I've seen for this are just simple WebSocket relays. Are they
expecting to charge you to help implement the server? Or did they just think
it was too complicated for developers to set up?

~~~
adambrault
Here you go: <https://github.com/andyet/signalmaster>

~~~
silverlight
Cool :-)

------
pfraze
looks great. Also want to point out <https://github.com/peers/peerjs>, which
is focused on the data-channel part of WebRTC

------
kevincennis
This looks awesome.

Does anyone have recommendations for a Node module that'll do WebRTC? I've
looked at a few, but would love to get opinions from actual humans who've used
them.

~~~
cjbprime
Do you mean as a WebRTC client, rather than a signaling server?

I think for that we'd need an SCTP (and ICE, and most of libjingle) library in
node, and I don't think node knows how to speak SCTP yet. Sure would be nice
if it did -- would love to hear if anyone knows someone working on this.

------
rudasn
Cool stuff!

I used another lib [1] to create something very similar [2] last weekend. I
needed an excuse to play around with node.js/express/socket.io and couldn't
resist after I saw the WebRTC Chrome/Firefox demo.

[1] <https://github.com/wearefractal/holla/> [2]
<http://videochatrtc.jit.su/room/HN>

------
freefrancisco
I tried to run the example but it's not finding simplewebrtc.com/latest.js
Anybody got the example to run? Will it work with the latest chrome or only
the nightly?

------
vitno
webrtc.io <https://github.com/webRTC/webRTC.io>

------
davidw
I'm curious when Android's Chrome will support this stuff.

------
mehrzad
It should work in Firefox Aurora as well, IIRC.

~~~
HenrikJoreteg
you need to enable the peerconnection flag in about:config for the nightlies

------
hnwh
whats an example of a signaling server that could be used with something like
this?

~~~
chad_oliver
I implemented one for work. Basically, you have a websocket for each client,
and any message received from client X is transmitted to clients Y and Z.
There's not much to it at all; the magic happens client-side.

